# Cabelas outfitter tent with stove



## telston78 (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a cabelas outfitter tent, fire proof tarp and 12x24 outfitter stove with stove pipes I am looking to sell. I used it several years ago but now have a trailer and looking to pass it on. Asking $400 for it all.


Tyler 
801-699-3148
Millcreek SLC area


----------

